# Anyone else scrambling to get equipment ready for swarm season?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Swarm season? We're to get another big dumping of snow this weekend. Lots of time yet for you and I!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I with Barry, I wish my bee's could get out.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, but when it warms up again in a week or so, everything is going to burst into bloom and I need to be ready to do splits and catch other people's swarms -- I'm hoping a cut-down split on our hives will keep them home and making honey. 

Won't be long before it's spring, we are late already this year.

Peter


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Two weeks ago the canadian geese were heading north, last week the grakel's and red winged black birds were heading north. Yesterday they all came back through heading south.
Not sure what they are trying to tell us, but I usually have gone through the hives by now so that I can go pick up the equipment I need, this weather is slowing down the economy


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've been ready since........ February! lol
Spring can take it's time getting here IMO. It would be nice to actually have an apple crop this year.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

My bees have been building comb in my supers for the last 3 weeks....
I read about that white stuff... :lpf:


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Spring can take it's time getting here IMO. It would be nice to actually have an apple crop this year.


I hear ya, Seems like apples blossomed a few weeks earlier than normal here last year, not good.

But yeah, I'm in a tizzy getting ready two new hives 

Newbee


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

I have my equipment ready, now I just need the weather to cooperate! We are running over 20 degrees below average today, and that has been the trend lately. The pollen counts are high, but it's too cold for bees to get out and work anything.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Just putting the final touches on 6 swarm traps. 350 new boxes already assembled and painted. 2400 frames, assembled and foundation installed. 10 new 4 way pallets made. 72 new migratory lids made and painted. 100 second deep brood boxes are all set up with comb, new foundation, and feeders. 300 new deep and medium supers ready to go on the hives, just before the flow. Yeah, I guess I'm about ready. All I need is the bees to come back from Texas. Snow here last 2 days and again this weekend.

Wisnewbee


----------



## BeeSmart (Dec 28, 2012)

Just scrambling to get ready in general...


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm set up for about 30 new hives, with the drought here that is probably optimistic this year. The feral bees colonies I watch and mine for swarms have not faired well this winter. 

Be nice if I had to scramble to keep up. 

Jealous of Wisnewbee

Don


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

only 500 more frames and I'll everything ready for this season.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I'm ready, we will see


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

Get ready ahead of time? Never!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Got third one up today. My hands were freezing! Few flakes of snow,,,,yep, it's spring,,,,,,,,,Got two more ready Really trying to hit it hard this year
Rick


----------



## Broadside (Mar 29, 2012)

I should have my first couple ready for painting this weekend, may be putting up 5 to 10 in the local area, so many other things I'm doing around the house (plus I need some time to fish!)


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Swarm season is already started here, most of our fruit trees are already blooming or finished.
Traps are seeing a lot of activity today, 20-30 bees checking them out. We have 7 around the neighborhood.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

I was ready last fall I get ready in the fall after the summer flows leave the fall flow for the bees to winter on and build equipment in the cooler days of fall. Then it is wait and bring the spring on.:thumbsup:


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been building equipment to sell and rather than cut out lower grade sections of lumber, I have been using it and setting aside the equipment it ends up in for my own use. So I have most of what I need. A few inner and outer covers and I think I will be all set.


----------

